# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Нужны прокси, где купить подскажите

## dima714

Народ, нужны прокси, кто может посоветовать где можно купить относительно "недорого" и качественно, в частности нужны корейские прокси

----------


## Sauran

http://d3scene.ru/prodazha/18883-heo...g-service.html
не посчитайте за рекламу, это реальный ответ на заданный вопрос:)
но на счет корейских не знаю...

----------


## dima714

Дороговато, да и нашел вчера уже, тему можно закрыть

----------


## HAKER

Если ещё нужно будет стучи: 42774358

----------


## gavru

TraffPro там есть всё, учёт трафа, шейпер, работа с несколькими провайдерами, блокировка ресурсов типа одноглазников и прочее, можно скачать бесплатную версию на оф. сайте http://traffpro.ru

----------

